# Black marks from SS paddles on concrete?



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

Newbie here and shopping for my first SS blower but have heard that they tend to leave black marks on concrete. Is this true? I'm extremely anal about the appearance of the driveway and garage and it would drive me nuts if there were black rubber marks all over the place. Being in the Midwest, we really don't get enough snow to justify a two stage plus I'm now in my 60's and really don't feel like man handling something that big.

Looking at the Toro 721's or the Honda 720ss if that makes any difference. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and generally they do not, but with some of the lesser known imported models, I can't promise anything definitive. 

And, most SS machines do not have skids the allow for adjustment of ground engagement. But, for some of the SS machines, that ground engagement, IS their method of forward propulsion assistance. 

Both of those machines are pretty reputable. I would also consider what sort of dealer support is available, from either brand.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello steve, welcome to *SBF!!* none of my toro single stage snowblowers ( past or present ) has ever left black marks on concrete


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting question, because the theory behind a single stage is there is a rubber paddle that spins and it spins faster then it moves forward so it is going to be spinning on your driveway. I have never noticed marks, but my singles were always well used by the time i tried them. Maybe the snow adds some lubrication so they don't do 'burn outs' quite so much.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Me neither? Are you sure it's not just black dust? I would think it will remove easily..... maybe your holding back to much and need to let the machine move faster...? Sounds like that might be the case.....? It should pull itself easily without much help.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

Have not bought the blower yet. Have been doing research to figure out which would be best and ran across some old reviews that mentioned the black marks and saw one YouTube video that showed some marks on a dry concrete driveway. Everyone that I've talked to said that they don't have the issue but my resources locally are limited. That's why I posted here figuring that there ar a lot more experienced users to draw wisdom from.

I've narrowed it down to the Toro 721E for $569 or Honda HS720AA for $699 in the box or $529 for an open box item on the floor at Home Depot. The HS720 for $529 is enticing but can't tell if it was a return or just the display as they are no longer carrying them. Does not appear to ever have been run so I can't imagine that there would be any issue with it.

Will be going by the local Toro dealer tomorrow to get their suggestions as well. Might even find a deal as they were flooded yesterday from all the rains we've had.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you are truly concerned, get the Toro. Then get some of these.
Polyurethane Snow Blower Replacement Rotor Blades | Snow Plowing Equipment


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Either of those machines is a good one. You guys got hit with flooding huh? Too bad - Poor Texas and New Mexico really got hit too along with Tornadoes!? ..... weirdest weather year I can remember. Ski resorts suffering in the middle of the country and out east.... who could ofguesses?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

How well do those paddles hold up comparatively?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Steve


There is also a big difference in how materials might perform in dry 70 degree weather and then in snowy 10 degree weather. The snow and slush can act as lubricants and the colder and harder the paddles the less likely they might be to mark the surface.

I can't say I've run across that complaint before and I used my SS on a black asphalt driveway so that's no help.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Could the SS marks be the difference between compounds on the paddles. IMO, OE paddles last longer than 3rd party...I've yet to get marks on 'crete.

Those poly's sure are interesting. I wonder how they will hold up in the cold weather and just the sheer nature of how a SS acts.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I also would be suspect of other things that would leave marks. Like the scraper bar, or maybe the auger housing. Just a thought.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

my mom has a ss. despite being 78 she insists on doing her walk before I get there. she has had it for many years, and I have used it and have NEVER, seen any marks left from the paddles either on cement or asphalt. even after replacing the paddles a few years ago with after market ones. as others suggested it may have been the temp outside without any snow.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have a light grey stone paver walkway which I clear with the HS621 or the HS520 (both Honda single stage machines) and never had an issue with paddle marks. I do however have young kids who like to challenge each other to see who can create the longest bicycle tire skid mark on the driveway.... Not a big deal for me as it only takes a few minutes to remove the tire skid marks with a pressure washer and gives me another excuse to break out a power tool.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> Either of those machines is a good one. You guys got hit with flooding huh? Too bad - Poor Texas and New Mexico really got hit too along with Tornadoes!? ..... weirdest weather year I can remember. Ski resorts suffering in the middle of the country and out east.... who could ofguesses?


Flooding is out of control! We have had any where from 8" to 10" of rain the last 3 days and looks like it's not stopping any time soon. Heard this morning that we are only 4' away from the all time record on the Mississippi by the arch. Can only imagine how much snow this would have been.

I appreciate all of the positive feedback and feel a lot more comfortable with my decision to go with a SS machine. Now I need to decide on which one.

I spent way too much time last night watching YouTube videos and looking for the best prices. Have now also added the Simplicity 1222EE to the list of possibilities with the Toro 721 QZE and Honda HS720AA. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If you don't mind spending the dough - I'd go the HS720 personally. Just more than I would spend on a new machine - but I'm cheap like that! Like this one perhaps: Honda Snowblower


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

SteveL said:


> I appreciate all of the positive feedback and feel a lot more comfortable with my decision to go with a SS machine. Now I need to decide on which one.
> 
> I spent way too much time last night watching YouTube videos and looking for the best prices. Have now also added the Simplicity 1222EE to the list of possibilities with the Toro 721 QZE and Honda HS720AA. Decisions, decisions.


I purchased the Honda a few months. I had a Toro before that (just a 96cc one) and needed a bit more power for what I was getting.

Only used the Honda twice so far, both times with the heavy, wet, slushy crap. I had to unclog the chute a couple times, but that baby made it through everything with no problems. :wavetowel2:

I don't think you'd be wrong with either the Toro or the Honda. Both good machines.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't speak with much authority on the Single Stage Simplicity machines, however I have owned both Toro (model 3650 ) and Honda Single Stage machines (HS520 and HS621) and can tell you with 100% certainty that both are strong and very reliable performers and will handle just about anything you throw at them short of solid EOD ice pack. Can't go wrong either way. Personally, if I had a chance to grab that Honda HS720 for under $550, I'd jump all over that deal. Let us know how you make out with the final decision.


----------



## SteveL (Dec 27, 2015)

Went to three different dealers today and came away really wanting the 721 QZE. They all look very stout and I'm sure each would do a great job but the Toro Quick Shoot control worked so much smoother than the Honda and the handle for it is in a much better location. And to top it off, my local dealer that I've bought from before offered a very generous discount and will set it up and deliver free. Ends up being the same as what I could buy on line including tax and will have the peace of mind that if something goes wrong, they will definitely stand behind it. Call me strange but I still believe in supporting small local businesses whenever I can. Will probably pull the trigger in the next few days so you can count on NOT having any snow in the Midwest for a while.

It's a bit more than I started out wanting to spend but I figure that this will be the last one I need to buy so I decided to splurge a little. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Actually, thats a great reason to go with that machine. Even with all the attractiveness of the online e-stores, being often quite cheaper than the old brick and mortar store, there is something to be said about peace of mind when and if something goes wrong. 

I might suggest that you might consider buying a extra pair of scrapers. It's not that they will wear out over night, but in a 5-7 years of use, you might find yourself in need of doing it. The same goes for a spare belt. 

Sure, you can allow the dealer to do all the repairs, but they may need to order them in, whereas having them on hand, you can be back up and running within an hour. It's not that you need to do this right away, but just a consideration, while the parts are still in the system. 

One other suggestion, download the parts diagrams and parts numbers. If anything, print them off, and put them in a folder with all your other paperwork with the machine.


----------

